# Kann Virtualdub kein Quicktime?



## ab12ton (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dringend dabei, aus TIFFs einen Quicktime-Film machen zu müssen. In den Beiträgen hier bin ich auf VirtualDub gestossen.

Im Menü "Select Video Compression" finde ich aber meine QT-Codecs nicht - kann VirtualDub nur AVI?

Und wenn ja - mit welchem Programm kann ich QT-Movies erstellen?

Auf Hilfe hoffend,

ab12ton


----------



## Mark (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Da es ja wurscht ist, woher die Tiffs stammen (C4D), hierher verschoben. 

@Topic: mit AfterEffects geht's 100%ig, aber das ist halt nicht Freeware...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## ab12ton (11. Oktober 2005)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

After Effects habe ich leider nicht, im Moment hat es sich Gott sei Dank aber erledigt, weil es nun doch auch AVI sein darf. Aber falls jemand dennoch etwas weiss, kann er oder sie es ja trotzdem posten - es wird ja auch sicher noch andere geben, die das Problem haben oder haben werden 

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## wasted time (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe einen AVI to Mov Konverter gefunden:
http://www.3ivx.com/divxdoctor/

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal bei heise im Softwarearchiv stöbern:
http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?kat=46


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2005)

Sicherlich, ich weiss es nicht 100%ig, geht es auch mit der Quicktime Pro Version.
Die wird, Denk ich mal, auch mit sequenzierten Pix umgehen können.

mfg chmee


----------

